
Ross Ulbricht found guilty of Silk Road conspiracy charges - coloneltcb
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7973733/ross-ulbricht-silk-road-trial-verdict-found-guilty
======
celticninja
he is going to get a very long sentence.

